# cris intense



## nanou 1 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjours à toutes et à tous.

J'ai une petite question, j'ai une petite  la maison de 1 ans qui crie beaucoup mais beaucoup!!!!!. Je sais que c’est leur façon de s’exprime mais la c'est pour tout et rien😅.

Le problème c'est quand les copains sont  la sieste bien tout le monde est réveillé et pas de très bonne humeur forcément, le souci qui s'ajoute à ça c'est que le NON et sujet à de plus gros pleure et elle se pame du coup et tout le temps pur tout et rien aussi   
 Je ne sais plus quoi faire.

La maman me dit que c'est que chez moi. 

Comment dois-je faire d’après vous ????

merci d'avance pour vos réponse


----------



## nanny mcfee (9 Décembre 2022)

nanou 1 a dit: 


> Bonjours à toutes et à tous.
> 
> J'ai une petite question, j'ai une petite  la maison de 1 ans qui crie beaucoup mais beaucoup!!!!!. Je sais que c’est leur façon de s’exprime mais la c'est pour tout et rien😅.
> 
> ...


bonjour, elle est en adaptation cette enfant ?


----------



## nanou 1 (9 Décembre 2022)

Non du tout


----------



## Emily (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Nanou,
Est ce qu'elle a toujours crié ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (9 Décembre 2022)

vous l'avez depuis quand?  
quand a t'elle commencé à crié ? 
y a t'il eu un évènement chez elle comme un petit frêre/soeur?  ou chez vous, avez vous eu un nouvel accueilli ?



désolé pour les questions mais quand un enfant se met à crié du jour au lendemain il faut d'abord observé certains point pour mieux répondre  un enfant s'exprime avec des cries le plus souvent parcequ'il se sent incompris quelques chose ne va pas donc il faut chercher la cause


----------



## nanou 1 (9 Décembre 2022)

oui elle crié mais c'était pour s'exprimé la c'est autres chose


----------



## nanou 1 (9 Décembre 2022)

rien n'as change depuis juste les cris qui s'intensifie


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Un enfant qui crie c'est normal ??? je ne me souviens pas en avoir eu en presque 30 années de métier ! elle un soucis mais lequel ??? il faut arrêter de tout excuser ... elle n'a que 1 an à espérer que lorsqu'elle va commencer à parler elle se calme !!! bon courage moi qu'elle empêche toute la maisonnée de vivre en bonne harmonie me gênerait !!! et surtout pas d'aide des parents qui vous disent que chez eux elle ne crie pas ??? ils la baîllone ou lui passe tous ces "caprices" ??? cela ne me plairait pas ce genre de réflexion j'en ai eu du même genre pour un cas de spasme du sanglot et la maman a eu ma démission ... les PE ne doivent pas oublier qu'on a plusieurs enfants en accueil chez nous ce qui diffère de chez eux !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

A 1 an elle parle pas , c est peu être tout simplement ça façon de s exprimer , ça s arrêtera peu être quand elle parlera


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Décembre 2022)

Sandrine à espérer !


----------



## quinquin (12 Décembre 2022)

Moi j en ai un qui cri  comme  ça  actuellement  il a 6 mois , il cri  pour jouer pas pour pleurer  , quand je le couche  il prend  toujours  pour un moment  de jeu  et se mets à  faire  le fou fou et s amusé à  crier  et comme  vous  j en garde  3 autres enfants  et ça  me réveille  tous le monde  ,en plus  il a un cri très aigu  alors  je vous  dit pas  quand  j en parle  aux parents  ,bah c est que chez moi qu il fait  ça   bien sûr  ,ils me disent bous faite quoi qu'à c est comme  ça  bah je leur réponds je le redescend  s il veut pas dormir  tant pis mais  même  en bas il continu  j ai beau  lui dire tu Cris  pas  il attend  que je parte eh recommence  c est agaçant   je comprends  su il veuille  jouer  mais  quand  on en  garde plusieurs  c est pas évident  alors  madame nanou 1 bon courage.


----------



## emmanou21 (12 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, je viens d'avoir la même chose, la petite 1 an criait beaucoup façon de s'exprimer,
et le petit de 2 ans, entendre ces cris se mettait a pleurer, il avait peur, ça a durer environ 6 mois, jusqu'à ce qu'elle marche,
c'était épuisant : une journée : 1 qui crie et 1qui pleure !!! J'ai failli arrêter le contrat.


----------



## Caro35 (12 Décembre 2022)

Ou alors achetez des bouchons d’oreille comme ceux utilisés par les gens qui travaillent au milieu de machines très bruyantes 😂 et apprenez la langue des signes


----------



## Euphrasie (12 Décembre 2022)

Pour rejoindre Caro35 : il y a quelques années, j'ai vu un film humoristique avec un homme dont le job était baby-sitter, il avait trouvé une solution imparable pour soulager ses tympans lorsque certains enfants criaient/pleuraient : il portait un beau casque anti-bruit !
J'avais trouvé cela drôle,   mais aussi pas idiot du tout...🤔👍
Ces casques n'isolent pas à 100 %, ils permettent donc de rester vigilant et à l'écoute de notre environnement. Bref, ils atténuent les sons. Ce qui peut être appréciable pour ménager les nerfs.


----------



## liline17 (12 Décembre 2022)

j'ai eu une crieuse, j'avais acheté des bouchons d'oreille, je craignais qu'à force, mon audition soit affectée, ça soulage un peu.


----------



## VirKill (13 Décembre 2022)

Bjrs, j'ai commencé un contrat fin aout 2022 avec une enfant gardé par la maman pendant 1 an congé parental, des cris, hurlements à faire trembler les murs, les autres enfants terrorisés et angoissés, à force de dire NON à l'enfant chez moi et enfin les parents s'y sont mis aussi un mois après cette petite  hurlait moins pas encore gagné mais moins intense, maintenant ça va beaucoup mieux, l'enfant devait accepter la séparation avec maman.
Bon courage


----------

